

Los Angeles school district demands multi-million dollar refund from Apple - riffraff
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2015/04/los-angeles-school-district-demands-multi-million-dollar-refund-from-apple/

======
bane
This is one of those stories where I ask myself "did anybody ever bother to
test it?"

